# μηχανοδηγός χειριστής μηχανημάτων εκτέλεσης τεχνικών έργων με κινητήρια θερμική μηχανή



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Κάποιος φίλος θέλει το παρακάτω:

*μηχανοδηγός χειριστής μηχανημάτων εκτέλεσης τεχνικών έργων με κινητήρια θερμική μηχανή*

Αυτό κι αν είναι δουλειά. Ρωτάς τον άλλο τι δουλειά κάνει και μετά μετανιώνεις που ρώτησες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Βρήκα αυτό σε σελίδα του http://www.ermis.gov.gr/.

Holders of a license for operators of construction work machinery with type A – class D heat engine


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 1, 2012)

Το operator και το machinery είναι τα εύκολα - με τα υπόλοιπα τι γίνεται... Το heat engine πρώτη φορά το ακούω (ήμουν έτοιμος να προτείνω internal combustion engine). Για το "μηχανοδηγός" ταιριάζει το driver, ή σημαίνει κάτι άλλο;


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2012)

Επειδή η μετάφραση προέρχεται από τους ίδιους που έβγαλαν και το νόμο, ο φίλος μου δεν ήθελε κάτι περισσότερο. Προφανώς τον μηχανοδηγό τον τρώμε, αφού εξειδικεύεται σε χειριστή. Το _heat engine_ ήταν άγνωστο και σε μένα, αλλά αυτό δεν αποτελεί έκπληξη.


----------



## Resident (Feb 1, 2012)

Ελπίζω ο φίλος να μην δουλεύει για τον ΕΛΟΤ, ο οποίος είναι υπεύθυνος, ως οργανισμός, για μερικές απαράδεκτες μεταφράσεις. Όσο για νεποτισμό άστο καλύτερα...


----------

